# Timbermill Simulated Cedar Siding- Great for hunting cabins,lodges, etc.!



## WldSd (Mar 16, 2012)

*Timbermill™ Simulated Cedar Siding* (www.timbermillsiding.com) or Call @ 1-888-930-5794 is a patented vinyl siding that offers everything you love about natural cedar…

Except the sanding, staining, splintering, warping, weathering and worry. It’s the high performance, low-maintenance, affordable alternative to wood! 
Its manufactured coextrusion process is made with CP Class Siding that virtually eliminates UV fading and the effects of extreme weathering. 

Timbermill Siding is perfect for homes, hunting cabins, lodges, sheds, and barns! 

*Check out our most popular "Log Profile" that features a half round profile that perfectly recreates the timeless look of a log cabin.* With the strength of solid foam backing, your friends will think it is real cedar, even to the touch!








*Or also our Single 7, Double 4, or Vertical D5 Profiles!*






















*All Profiles Available in Either American Cedar or Forest Brown Colors*


----------



## WldSd (Mar 16, 2012)

*www.timbermillsiding.com*


----------



## WldSd (Mar 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## WldSd (Mar 16, 2012)

To hire someone to stain or clear coat your real wood house you are looking at upwards of $2,000-$4,000 every 2-3 years! FORGET the maintainence costs and acheive a real wood apperance with a *TIMBERMILL SIMULATED CEDAR SIDING home!* *Shop Now*. Discounts for 4th of July!


----------



## WldSd (Mar 16, 2012)

Ttt


----------

